# ZHUHAI | Wanling Global Center | 300m | 984ft | 65 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.macau.fang.com/2017-07-21/25798883.htm?cms_uuid=201311414_macau_287940


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

One day i want to wake up and see all of the preparation and approved projects recieving the title of U/C in one decisive move,and then we will have 5 and more pages of U/C projects - what a dream.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by charleszh31


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 02 by charleszh31


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 12 by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by shaoail002


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via shaoail002


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天港


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 17 by charleszh31


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 05 by 摩天港


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By charleszh31 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 15 by 摩天港


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 01 by charleszh31


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 03 by charleszh31


----------

